# I am such a sucker.



## undergunfire (Mar 30, 2007)

I went to the pet store around the corner with afriend to grab some Alfalfa based pellets for Madilyn to get hereating, and I walked into the "pet room" and saw two TINY baby bunnies.One was a tort dutch mix and the other was a lionhead....a BLACKlionhead....a baby Madilyn.

ANYWAY.....

I HAD to look at the mice also. I saw a tank full of males and somefemales in there. This pet store sells for snake food, so they don'tcare if they mix sexes.

I saw a HEAVILY pregnant himi pointed mouse. I knew I had to take herand couldn't let her have her babies in that tank on pine bedding witha ton of males around.

So being the sucker that I am, I took her, went to Petsmart to get anew tank and supplies. Now I am left with a heavily pregnant mouse wholooks like she could pop soon.

I have read a ton about mouse/rat pregnancy and I am prepaired for it. I should start refreshing my memory of it again though.

She really looks pregnant. She could not be, but she was in a tank of males....so I am 90% sure she is.



When she has her babies, I will try to find homes for all of them. It will be hard, but I can do it.

ERGGG......why so I have to be so caring?!



p.s.....pictures to follow later tonight.


_- Amy (Mallory, Morgan, and Madilyn-Mae):hearts_


----------



## TinysMom (Mar 30, 2007)

Wait a minute.....you left the lionhead behind and bought a mouse???

I'm not gonna tell my girls that......


----------



## Spring (Mar 30, 2007)

Aww. Poor thing. I really dislike pet stores that are like that.

Hope everything goes alright and you find homes for the babies.

Can't wait for the picture!


----------



## ahri22 (Mar 31, 2007)

Way back when I was in school, we bred mice inScience, and at the end of the term we were allowed to take some home(with parents' permission of course!!) I took home a boy and a girl(didn't sex well...) over the next few months I had so many litters itwasn't funny!! Lucky my dad was good at building mouse cages...

Anyway, baby mice are soooo cute 

I would have rescued her too... I haven't seen feeder mice in my localpet store fortunately!! Although, I'm sure they must sell them, as theysell reptiles... Maybe they just sell the pet mice as snake food!!!!Argh...I'd better not think about it...


----------



## undergunfire (Mar 31, 2007)

Yes, Peg, I left behind a lionhead baby for amouse. It was hard, I threw myself on the floor to get town to herlevel and take a look. She was such a doll, but I know I can't haveanother rabbit right now. Plus, I am waiting for one of YOUR babies.

I keep doubting it, but she MUST be pregnant. A female mouse throwninto a cage of male mice? She has to be. I shouldn't doubt myself.

I thought Ryan (my fiance) would be soooo ticked at me. He wasn't madAT ALL! He was happy, as long as I find homes for all of them.

I hope I can find them all homes. I am going to try my hardest!



_- Amy (Mallory, Morgan, and Madilyn-Mae):hearts_


----------



## undergunfire (Mar 31, 2007)

Here are the pictures I promised. This threadwill be all about "unnamed" and you guys will be able to follow alongwith her pregnancy.

I think it's a joke. I MUST stop kidding myself. She HAS to be pregnant. LOOK AT HER!



Her cage (not much in it yet)....









And the lovely mommy herself...

































I think she will be due in about a week. She may trick me though. I am not sure. Any takers on how many babies?






_- Amy (Mallory, Morgan, and Madilyn-Mae):hearts_


----------



## grumpybabies (Mar 31, 2007)

I'm not 100% sure she is from the pics, i havehad just fat mice bigger than that, but in with boys, well she must be!such a cutie! I bet 13!


----------



## undergunfire (Mar 31, 2007)

This is a fat mouse, my mouse Irma.....













She is pregnant, no doubts anymore. I checked her this morning and sheate almost all of the food I gave her last night and has startedtearing up toilet paper and dragging it into a toilet paper tube. Whichmeans....I have to take out her wheel, TP tube, and take out thecurrent bedding and just leave her food, water, igloo, and plainkleenex as bedding.




_- Amy (Mallory, Morgan, and Madilyn-Mae):hearts_


----------



## undergunfire (Mar 31, 2007)

Anyone taking bets on how many babies she will have?!:sunshine:


I am also going to upload some better pictures of her in a little bit.






_
- Amy (Mallory, Morgan, and Madilyn-Mae):hearts_


----------



## Spring (Mar 31, 2007)

Aww cute! 

Hmm.. I bet 16 . I have no clue about the normal size of a litter, I just like that number.


----------



## undergunfire (Mar 31, 2007)

I forgot this is a rabbit forum and not a mouse forum, duuh, lol.

The litter sizes can be 1 - 24 babies....with 9 - 12 being the average.

She is nesting! I wonder how many days it will be until I am a grandma?!?!?




_
- Amy (Mallory, Morgan, and Madilyn-Mae):hearts_


----------



## Spring (Mar 31, 2007)

OH wow! I bet a mouse momma would be pretty darn busy with 24 babies. Wow.

Ohh exciting! Keep us updated on her please .


----------



## undergunfire (Apr 1, 2007)

I will definitely keep everyone updated.



_
- Amy (Mallory, Morgan, and Madilyn-Mae):hearts_


----------



## *poifect* (Apr 1, 2007)

awww thats so sweet! i think ya did the right thing! i hate petshops like that too! 





lurv anabell :bunnydance:


----------



## *poifect* (Apr 1, 2007)

*undergunfire wrote: *


> Anyone taking bets on how many babies she will have?!:sunshine:
> 
> 
> I am also going to upload some better pictures of her in a little bit.
> ...




ok i bet she will have............... 14! dunno why!


----------



## undergunfire (Apr 1, 2007)

I hope she has more females than males! Malesare harder to place in homes, as they must be housed separate from eachother or they will fight. Females are easier to place as they can behoused with many females.

I checked on her this morning, gave her more food and a puppy milkbuiscut. Usually she runs out of the nest she made, but this time shejust peered her head out, not leaving the nest.

I hope she is due soon!




_
- Amy (Mallory, Morgan, and Madilyn-Mae):hearts_


----------



## Michaela (Apr 1, 2007)

I haven't been able to get on much the lastcouple of days, so I'm only catching up on this now. That's so nice ofyou to give her a home, I can't wait for the baby micies!!:colors:

Hmm...I'll guess...10.

Will you keep her after the babies are weaned? Will you keep any of the babies!?!


----------



## undergunfire (Apr 1, 2007)

It's okay Michaela....it seems like I haven't been on much this past week as well!


Yes, I will keep her and a couple of her female babies. I am alreadyposting adds online to try to get homes lined up, even though it willbe 5-6 weeks before they can go home as they aren't born yet and needto be weaned.

There was a gorgeous long haired mouse in the tank with her, I amhoping he is the daddy so I may have a chance at long haired mice!

Maybe my dream mouse will pop out.....a silver satin texel?:inlove:


I am going to name her tonight. I have to start thinking! I want herand her babies to have a theme. Like a candy name theme, movie nametheme, ect. Do you know what I mean? lol




_- Amy (Mallory, Morgan, and Madilyn-Mae):hearts_


----------



## maherwoman (Apr 1, 2007)

Wow!! She's such a cutie-pie!!! 

I can't wait to hear how many babies and what they look like, etc.!! How exciting!!

I bet.....um....12. 

:inlove:


----------



## undergunfire (Apr 1, 2007)

It's very exciting!

I just went in and checked on her and she is still nesting like crazy.She even stretched out and I could see a clear baby belly and the areawhere her nipples are are showing!


WOOOOOO! I can't wait for babies! I hope she is a good mommy and takes good care of them.



_- Amy (Mallory, Morgan, and Madilyn-Mae):hearts_


----------



## maherwoman (Apr 1, 2007)

Awwwww ...so cute! 

I can't wait to hear how things go...and I'm sure she'll be a great mommy...


----------



## ahri22 (Apr 2, 2007)

Awww she is a real cutie  She looks like my daughter's mouse Eek who died a few weeks ago  She was such a pretty mousie 

I am betting she'll have 7 babies...but I don't know why...it was just the number that popped into my head!!

Baby mice are sooo cute (at least, once they've got fur )


----------



## undergunfire (Apr 2, 2007)

Awww, sorry about your little mousie.


I am most excited to see what colors the babies end up being. They could be anything!

Still no babies yet though. She made a HUGE nest outside of her igloothe last two days, then she tore it all down last night and made areally lovely nest inside the igloo.

I check on her a couple times a day and listen for "chirping" from the babies.

I can't wait until I finally hear it!



_
- Amy (Mallory, Morgan, and Madilyn-Mae):hearts_


----------



## Bangbang (Apr 2, 2007)

When mice/rats are pregnant they look like they've swallowed a tennis ball ... or in mice a kingsized marble....
I should know I too am a sucker and have taken home way to many pregnant mice and rats :disgust:...
but once they get fur they remind me of puppes :embarrassed:


----------



## undergunfire (Apr 2, 2007)

Oh good, BangBang, you have mouse baby expereince and can help me, lol.

I heard that you can see the babies moving inside her when it's close to the day she is giving birth, have you seen that?

I hope she really is pregnant so that I am worrying for nothing. I keepdoubting myself but she was in a tank full of males. I'll beleive itwhen I hear some babies.

I am way too excited, she just needs to have them already!




_- Amy (Mallory, Morgan, and Madilyn-Mae):hearts_


----------



## Wee Wabbits (Apr 3, 2007)

Any babies yet?


----------



## undergunfire (Apr 3, 2007)

Nope, no babies yet. I am hoping she is having them soon:dunno:




_- Amy (Mallory, Morgan, and Madilyn-Mae):hearts_


----------



## *poifect* (Apr 4, 2007)

hey hows shedoin??? tell us when sh has herbabies!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! i´m really excitednow!!!!!:jumpforjoy:





lurv anabell :mrsthumper::bunnydance:


----------



## Bangbang (Apr 4, 2007)

Mummy mouse should be stretched to the max justbefore she gives birth, there was definetly an increase in movement inthe days prior to her giving birth. She also became crabby with me onthe night she had her baby mices


----------



## undergunfire (Apr 4, 2007)

No babies yet.

She will not let me touch her or get close to her. I am okay with that.A lot of mice coming from pet stores hate human contact and will runinto their igloos when you open the cage.

She still has her nest and she still has her baby belly. Last night Icould see her nipple area really well, and they looked "sack-like",filled with milk.

I have to clean out her tank today. I feel bad messing up her nest, buther cage is stinky already. Maybe I can just scoop the bedding outaround the nest somehow?




_- Amy (Mallory, Morgan, and Madilyn-Mae):hearts_


----------



## Bangbang (Apr 5, 2007)

*undergunfire wrote: *


> No babies yet.
> 
> She will not let me touch her or get close to her. I am okay with that.A lot of mice coming from pet stores hate human contact and will runinto their igloos when you open the cage.
> 
> ...




The nipples should pertrude when she's close to having the bubs if iremember correctly. What type of cage do u have her in? Its hard aboutthe nest, u can exactly not clean the cage. I used to putanice cream container in their, that way i could lift out the containerand not disturb the nest


----------



## grumpybabies (Apr 5, 2007)

I have had mouse litters too if you need any more help, i had 2 lots of 14, but on the second litter one was still born.


----------



## naturestee (Apr 5, 2007)

Amy, do you have a big flat scoop or lageserving spoon you could use? Then you can scoop the wholenest up and dump the rest of the dirty bedding. I had to dothis once with a nest full of baby hamsters. Since yourbabies aren't even born yet, that should be ok.


----------



## undergunfire (Apr 5, 2007)

*BangBang....*I have her in a 5.5 gallontank. Once her babies are weaned, I will move her and her female babiesinto a large clear plastic storage tub that I learned how to turn intoa cage. The male babies will move into one also, if they fight, I willbuy seperate bins for them.


*Grumpybabies....*thank you! I am sure I will have a ton of questions when they are born.


*Naturestee....*I do have something I can use. I'll just scoop outthe bedding and wash her wheel. Her cage is stinky and it will only betomorrow since I have had her for one week! I use the Soft-SorbentLavendar bedding with my other TWO mice, and I can't smell them at all!




_- Amy (Mallory, Morgan, and Madilyn-Mae):hearts_


----------



## Starlight Rabbitry (Apr 7, 2007)

Anylittle mices yet? :waiting:


----------



## Michaela (Apr 7, 2007)

Yeah I've been wondering too onder:


----------



## undergunfire (Apr 7, 2007)

Not yet, but I didn't check on her for justabout a day, and she now looks like she really swallowed a marble! Shegot a lot bigger. I wanted to wait a day to look at her so that I couldtell or not.

I haven't checked on her this morning, but I will after work since I have to clean out her tank.

It's been 8 days since I got her....and she still has no name!





_- Amy (Mallory, Morgan, and Madilyn-Mae):hearts_


----------



## Bangbang (Apr 7, 2007)

*undergunfire wrote:*


> Not yet, but I didn't check on her for just about a day, andshe now looks like she really swallowed a marble! She got a lot bigger.I wanted to wait a day to look at her so that I could tell or not.
> 
> I haven't checked on her this morning, but I will after work since I have to clean out her tank.
> 
> ...






Sounds like she's very close, both my mice and rats just before theygave birth had prominant 'marble' shapes poking out their sides


----------



## undergunfire (Apr 7, 2007)

I will take pictures for you in just a littlebit. I have been putting off cleaning out her tank as I have been superbusy/tired from work, but I AM cleaning it tonight, gosh darnit.



_- Amy (Mallory, Morgan, and Madilyn-Mae):hearts_


----------



## Wee Wabbits (Apr 8, 2007)

sooooo, any yet????


----------



## undergunfire (Apr 9, 2007)

Nothing yet! I am wondering if she is pregnantor not. She has to be....she was in with a tank full of males and RIGHTwhen I saw her in the tank I said, "I am taking that mouse, she ispregnant".

She still looks like she swallowed a marble. Maybe she is one of thosemoms who will wait it out? I put her in the dark closet in the spareroom, so it is extra quiet, warm, and dark.

By the way....her name is Marilyn. All her babies (if there are any!) will be older actresses/actors, models, singers, ect.

Soooo.....start naming some babies. We might as well, as I am 90%sure she is having them....the only way to tell for sure would be to goto the vet for x-rays, but I can't afford that now since Ryan and Imust save to move out in a few months, and I don't want to break intothe "bunny emergency" money.




_ - Amy (Mallory, Morgan, and Madilyn-Mae):hearts_


----------



## Spring (Apr 9, 2007)

Oh wow! Talk about waiting game!:shock:I think it's been nine days since you've had her,right? Hopefully she has them soon.

Oooh pretty! Marilyn. I love it!  Here are just a few that come tomind that I like.. Sinatra (I like that even for a first name. Soundsunique), Elvis,Presley, Lucille (Ball), Vivian (Vance)andJudy (Garland). I'll keep thinking though!


----------



## *poifect* (Apr 9, 2007)

i have some names:

Audrey(hepburn) Sophia(lauren) Ramsey( i just like that name!!!) Grace ( kelly) Freddy(mercury) marlon( brando)



i'll try get some more!!



lurv anabell:mrsthumper:


----------



## undergunfire (Apr 9, 2007)

Still no babies! I really do hope she has them soon.

Thanks for the names guys. I absolutely LOVE them.




_ - Amy (Mallory, Morgan, and Madilyn-Mae):hearts_


----------



## BEAUKEZRA (Apr 10, 2007)

Any babies yet?


----------



## undergunfire (Apr 10, 2007)

I haven't checked on her yet today. I have torun out, then I will check on her and come back with an update. Let'shome we have some babies!



_- Amy (Mallory, Morgan, and Madilyn-Mae):hearts_


----------



## undergunfire (Apr 10, 2007)

No babies yet. I will have had her for threeweeks on April 20th. If there are no babies by then, then she won't behaving any. Beeeeh.



_- Amy (Mallory, Morgan, and Madilyn-Mae):hearts_


----------



## grumpybabies (Apr 11, 2007)

Lets hope she has some! What will you do if shedoesn't? Get her a friend? Does she look bigger than when you first gother? Mine when they had babies looked that big for the rest of theirlives so maybe she has already had the babies? Let's hope not!


----------



## undergunfire (Apr 11, 2007)

I am not sure. We'll just have to wait and see,lol. If she doesn't have them by the 20th (that makes 3 weeks of herbeing in my home), then she won't be having any. My guess is that ifshe doesn't have any by this weekend, then there won't be any.

Beh......waaaaitinggggggg.




_- Amy (Mallory, Morgan, and Madilyn-Mae):hearts_


----------



## maherwoman (Apr 11, 2007)

Oh man...I haven't checked this thread in abouta week. I thought surely there would be babies bynow! :shock:

Hopefully soon! 

Special have-those-darn-babies hugs! 

Rosie &amp; the Herd :bunnydance::bunnydance::bunnydance::bunnydance::bunnydance:


----------



## juicyjuicee (Apr 13, 2007)

Any yetttt?


----------



## undergunfire (Apr 13, 2007)

No babies. Now I am thinking she is just fat.She has one more week to tell me though, because that would make threeweeks of me having her.




_- Amy (Mallory, Morgan, and Madilyn-Mae):hearts_


----------



## Echo (Apr 13, 2007)

If she was pregnant and you've had her this long you should be able to feel babies by now..
When you feel her tummy do you feel any hardish area? 
And when she is stretched out is the wideness still quite visible?

Something to keep in mind, if she isnt pregnant and isnt just fat (fat will feel squishy) she might be bloated from something.


----------



## undergunfire (Apr 13, 2007)

I haven't touched her. She is too scared, shecame from a pet store who doesn't care for their pets. If I could touchher, I would be too afraid to poke around her belly area for babies forfear that I would hurt them.

She still does have that bowl-shape to her belly when she stretchesout. I do see nipples on her too, and I can't see them on my other twofemale mice. I am not sure if she is tricking me or not.

I am just going to wait it out and see if we get any babies.




_- Amy (Mallory, Morgan, and Madilyn-Mae):hearts_


----------



## Echo (Apr 13, 2007)

Visible nipples are a good sign of pregnancy


----------



## undergunfire (Apr 13, 2007)

I can *try* to take pictures either today ortomorrow, but they never come out clear. I don't know if you could tellin pictures anyway.




_- Amy (Mallory, Morgan, and Madilyn-Mae):hearts_


----------



## grumpybabies (Apr 13, 2007)

Picking her up once won't do any harm i'm sureand that way you can feel the babies moving on your hands if she ispregnant,it is so amazing to feel, and then you will knowmore sure either way.


----------



## undergunfire (Apr 13, 2007)

She won't let me pick her up. She is tooskittish. I can't risk her jumping away from me, having babies in thehouse somewhere, or the cats getting her. I will just have to wait itout until next Friday.




_- Amy (Mallory, Morgan, and Madilyn-Mae):hearts_


----------



## Maureen Las (Apr 14, 2007)

I am not trying to be mean by sayingthis (its going to seem mean) but the first rat , Mia, that Igot from the shelter was so fat that I thought that she was pregnant. 
So I waited and waited and waited....turns out it was a tumor.
I hope that this is not the case with your mouse because wedid discuss the pain of rats and mice and I don't want you toexperience any more pain similar to what I have felt over lossing bothmia and Eva. 

May there will be babies tomorrow. I hope...


----------



## undergunfire (Apr 14, 2007)

I know what you mean, angieluv. Let's hope for some babies or just a really fat mouse.



_- Amy (Mallory, Morgan, and Madilyn-Mae):hearts_


----------



## ebunnbunne (Apr 14, 2007)

no babies???pictures??? anythinng?????!!!!!!!!ullhair:


----------



## Bangbang (Apr 15, 2007)

Years ago we adopted a cat from a friend who wasmoving over east and was going to have her put down. We didn't knowmuch about the cat, presumed she was sterilized (she was a very thincat)...
After a few months she put on heaps of weight so my mum was all ARUGHshe's pregnant. We took her to a vet and explained the situation and heagreed, yes she was pregnant. So we let her sleep in my old cot,spoiled her rotten. She got as much food as she wanted, good quality ofcourse...
However after the -due- date no kittens...
So we took her back to the vet (saw an older vet this time), who informed us...
1) you cat is FAT
2) she is sterilized
and 
3) hahahahahahahahah 
:disgust:I was only 6 at the time and was so dissapointed, I wanted kittens!
What a very stupid vet and a very smart, fat, cat


----------



## Spring (Apr 15, 2007)

:roflmao:!

LOL! That cat must have been thinking "Hey.. thesepeople are well trained! "


----------



## undergunfire (Apr 15, 2007)

Hahahaah! That is a GREAT story, BangBang! Iwould be mad at the age of 6 if my vet told me my kitty was havingKITTENS...then come to find out she is just fat.

GAHHH.....no babies YET. We still have until Friday. I am reallythinking she is just not having any. She doesn't look any fatter today.Maybe she will expand the night before? I seriously don't know how sheisn't pregnant when she was in a tank full of males. Mice go in heatevery 4 to 5 days (I think). She had to have been in contact with amale...even her brothers....that pet store doesnt separate themice/rats by sex because they are "just feeders".

HAVE SOME BABIES, MARILYN:bunnydance:



_- Amy (Mallory, Morgan, and Madilyn-Mae):hearts_


----------



## ghostbusterbunny (Apr 15, 2007)

God what a bad waiting game!

I've had pregnant Russian hamsters before, andeven though i knew they were preggers, they do like to keep youwaiting.

Oh my, i couldnt have a pregnant mouse, 24 babiesis something i dont want to think about, 2 litters of 4 hamsters wasenough for me tyvm!


----------



## undergunfire (Apr 15, 2007)

Well, the average litter for mice and rats is12. She could have as little as 1 baby or as much as 24 babies. I amthining a couple if none at all, lol.

Darn mousie, she faked being pregannt so that I would rescue her.



_- Amy (Mallory, Morgan, and Madilyn-Mae):hearts_


----------



## Spring (Apr 15, 2007)

HAHA!! LOL

She is probably laughing. Sure.. I'm pregnant! Take me home!


----------



## undergunfire (Apr 15, 2007)

Hahaha! Tell me about it :craziness:headsmack:tongutwo:






_- Amy (Mallory, Morgan, and Madilyn-Mae):hearts_


----------



## grumpybabies (Apr 17, 2007)

Well? Well?!!! Any babies?!!


----------



## undergunfire (Apr 17, 2007)

NO BABIES! My gosh, I hope you guys don't think I am crazy. This mouse has made a liar of me, I believe:craziness.

Friday makes three weeks since I have had her. I would say by Sunday if there are no babies, she isn't having them.

I can't tell if her belly is moving because of babies or if she is justbreathing. She will NOT let me pick her up. I just tried a little whileago and she nipped my finger. She is kind of a mean-lady mouse:disgust.



_- Amy (Mallory, Morgan, and Madilyn-Mae):hearts_


----------



## BEAUKEZRA (Apr 21, 2007)

Any news?


----------



## JadeIcing (Apr 21, 2007)

No babies. She also had to rehome her mice.


----------



## grumpybabies (Apr 21, 2007)

That's a real shame


----------



## *poifect* (Apr 21, 2007)

ullhair:


----------



## undergunfire (Apr 21, 2007)

I had to rehome them due to one of our roommates not wanting mice in the house. They went to a great home though.You can read about it in my blog. I can still get updates on them andeven visit them.





_- Amy (Mallory, Morgan, and Madilyn-Mae):hearts_


----------

